# Just for entertainment...



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

This is hilarious (if you like silly things!!)

http://www.pimpthatsnack.com/

My dh didn't spend enough time looking and just didn't get it at all - then i sat him down and showed him some of the better efforts, and even he had to agree it's pretty good.

I highly recommend the custard cream, the creme egg and the toffee crisp.

Actually they're all bl**dy funny!!

Some people have WAY too much time on their hands!!!!  
/links


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*very funny 

The Mars is good*


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know - some of them are genius!!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw these about a year ago when looking at gifts for chocaholics (my DB) and I thought some of them were fab, I agree too much time on their hands, it must take forever! but think they are really good and would make great party pieces and something to talk about, My DB is 40 this year, wonder if i could give one of them ago!!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know - i am tempted to do one instead of a birthday cake for someone!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

The giant catapiller cake is great


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh and the chocolate buttons are


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

heehee just looked at that site and IMO I would never make one for some one else.. It would be ALL FOR MEEEEE!!! 
<<<<< chocoholic!!!

Corrina xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

carrie3479 said:


> heehee just looked at that site and IMO I would never make one for some one else.. It would be ALL FOR MEEEEE!!!
> <<<<< chocoholic!!!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

oh my goood god i love this site !!!!


----------

